# Deer Roast Success



## bekellog81 (Mar 20, 2006)

My girlfriend and I decided to smoke a deer roast this weekend. I selected a fine roast from a nice mature doe shot this last fall (2005). She(jlloyd99) used a wonderful rub, that was delicious. I made some more mods to the ECB, to help air flow to the fire pan. It worked wonderful. I used a combo of oak, hickory, and maple, and smoked for several hours. We had some friends over and they still can not get over how good it was.  I never knew that white tail could be so delicious.  Smoking is a wonderful hobby and I try to encourage anyone and everyone to start, You will not regret it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2006)

bekellog81, Way to go!! I've been offered some venison by the FIN (he's cleaning out his freezer) so I got to make some room in mine.  It looks like you and Lady J have this "cooking together" thing down pat-She does all the prep and you have all the fun! :P Just kidding-I know a lot of my smoke sessions wouldn't turn out if it wasn't for the help of my gal! You know the old adage~Behind every successful man stands a better woman!! :D


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Mar 20, 2006)

When I first met my wife, she wouldn't touch wild game. I told her that it is all in how you prepare it. Now she not only loves the taste of it, she even helps me skin the deer, cut the meat off of it and package it. Now all I have to do is get her into going hunting.


----------



## dacdots (Mar 20, 2006)

Bigdaddy,that sounds like a fine female you have there.Theres only one thing there I dont agree with is the hunting part.I dont know how you feel but going out huntin is the one last place where I can get totally by myself and connect with the earth without being disturbed.


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey dacdots, I totally agree with you about hinting.  I live here in N\C MO and there is plenty of deer and other assorted wild game. High power rifle is my weapon of choice, but my bow is quickly becoming my second favorite. My girlfriend does mind that I go hunting as long as she does not have to get up at DARK THIRTY and go. However she does like to help me process my deer.  That is a big help.  I like to eat deer and am looking forward to smoking more wild game.  This willl not be my last attempt!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes dacdots I agree with the getting out in the wild, there is nothing like sitting in the woods, it cleanses the soul. My old lady doesn't have the patients anyway; sitting still and completely quit is pretty hard for a woman anyway. All she needs to do is buy a license; I'll take care of filling the tag.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ya'll can keep the hunting and the freezing and the getting up at horrible hours.  Just bring home the bacon as it were and I'll fry it up so to speak.  

The deer roast really did turn out wonderful (we were all a bit skeptical as to how it would taste).  I can't say I had much to do with it though.  My clever boy having much more wild game experience advised me to soak the roast as it was pretty bloody after thawing.  So we soaked it over night and in the morning I preped it.  The "wonderful rub" that bekellog wrote about was just some Lawry's Steak and Chop seasoning (which is apparently good on all wild game, McCormicks makes a version as well).  You can get it pretty cheap at Wally World.  I also skewered some very cheap and fatty bacon to the top to help keep the roast moist as deer meat is extreamly lean.  It was on the smoker maybe three or four hours then we pulled it, wrapped it in foil and held it in a cooler till we were ready to eat.  So this really is all the boy's success, I just got to sit back and eat well.  In fact our freind who doesn't even like venison wants to have it again.  So there you have "the rest of the story" (I couldn't help the Paul Harvy quote, this post just sounds too much like one of his storys.)


----------

